# تأهيل مفتش الإطفاء



## رمزة الزبير (12 مايو 2010)

نرفق برنامج تأهيل مفتش الإطفاء هو يشمل المبادئ التوجيهية لبرنامج إصدار الشهادات لضمان التعليم والاختبار وإصدار الشهادات لرجال الاطفاء و المهنيين في المجالات ذات الصلة لخدمة الإطفاء


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي العزيزة على هذا الموضوع المميز.


----------



## safety113 (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بالفعل مشاركاتك رائعة


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (26 مايو 2010)

مشاركه قيمه مشكوره اختي العزيزه وننتظر المزيد


----------



## عمر كاممل (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجو المساعدة في كيفية تأمين وحماية عمليات الشحن والتفريغ للمواد البترولية
مع خالص شكري


----------



## رمزة الزبير (11 يوليو 2010)

A fire inspector examines structures to confirm that they conform with the prevailing fire code, and that they are safe for use. Inspectors can also identify violations and make follow-up inspections to ensure that violations are addressed, and they respond to the scenes of incidents at which flammable or explosive materials may be present. Fire inspectors are also usually involved in arson and fire investigations, lending their experience to the team.
In most areas, a fire inspector is a member of the law enforcement community, which means that he or she must attend a training academy to gain knowledge and skills in the law enforcement field in addition to receiving training about fire safety and inspections. In small communities, the fire inspector may double as the fire chief or a firefighter, allowing the local government to cut costs while still having access to a qualified fire inspector.
When new construction occurs, the fire inspector must usually be allowed to inspect the building before it will be certified as safe for use. He or she may also act as a consultant in the planning phases so that the building will be built to standards. Fire inspectors are concerned with things like easy exit in case of emergency, fire suppression system in large buildings, doors which open in the appropriate direction, and safety precautions to prevent or address fires such as vent hoods for stoves. A fire inspector may also determine how many people may safely occupy a room or building.
Fire inspectors may be called out to inspect specific venues in advance of major events to confirm that these areas will be safe for use, and to help develop an evacuation and fire safety plan so that staff are prepared if there is an emergency. If an event will involve flammable or combustible materials, the fire inspector may need to inspect the systems used and discuss the way in which these materials will be used with the staff who handle them.
Abandoned and derelict buildings may periodically be examined by the fire inspector to determine whether or not they pose a fire hazard, and in some areas, fire inspectors can condemn buildings which they believe to be unsafe. Fire inspectors also routinely examine facilities where flammable and explosive substances are handled, such as gas stations and oil refineries.
In the event of an emergency which involves fires or explosions, the fire inspector is one of the responders, and he or she will also be involved in the generation of a report about the incident and how it was handled. Fire inspectors may be held accountable if previous inspections failed to identify an issue which contributed to the development of an emergency situation.
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (11 يوليو 2010)

Fire Inspector
Job Description
Fire Inspectors with the State Fire Marshal Division of the Iowa Department of Public Safety are responsible for inspecting buildings as required by Iowa Code Chapter 100, and for providing consultation and information to architects, attorneys, fire service personnel and builders regarding laws, rules, regulations and department policy relating to fire safety.
Job duties include, but are not limited to the following:
•	Inspects schools, health care, child care and public buildings for compliance with state fire laws.
•	Inspects flammable liquid installations and storage for compliance with state law.
•	Inspects liquefied petroleum installations, storage, delivery systems, containers and transportation for compliance with state fire laws.
•	Responds to scene where flammable or combustible liquid leaks or spills are suspected
•	Examines blueprints for compliance to all fire laws.
•	Examines deteriorated structures for soundness and fire susceptibility.
________________________________________
Minimum Qualifications
Applicants for the position of Fire Inspector with the State Fire Marshal's Division must:
•	Be a citizen of the United States
•	Be at least twenty-two(22) years of age at the time of graduation from the Department's training academy
•	Possess a high school diploma or a GED
•	Be in acceptable physical and mental condition to perform his or her duties under physically demanding conditions
•	Have uncorrected vision no worse than 20/100 in each eye, corrected to 20/20 in each eye.
•	Have normal color vision as prescribed by Iowa Law Enforcement Academy Rules: Color vision is determined by the American Optical Company, Pseudo Plates test, and requires correct identification of 10 out of 14 test plates.
•	Have normal hearing in each ear. Hearing is considered normal when hearing sensitivity thresholds are within 25db measured at 1000Hz, 2000Hz, and 3000Hz averaged together.


​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكورة على الملف الهام
بارك الله بك


----------



## عمر كاممل (3 أغسطس 2010)

*تأمين الشحن والتفريغ للمواد البترولية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة:11:
ارجو المساعدة في كيفية تأمين وحماية عمليات الشحن والتفريغ للمواد البترولية
مع خالص شكري


----------



## حسن ح (4 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع حلو وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ:محمد كاممل 
نرفق لكم بعض الملفات التي من الممكن أن تفيدك وهي أصلاً موجود بهذا الموقع:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ:عمر كاممل
نرفق لكم متطلبات السلامة و البيئة والصحة المهنية بالصناعة النفطية ومشتقاتها بالسودان:-


----------

